# Radeon 9600 SE (pretty low clock)



## trillex (Sep 8, 2004)

Have anyone tested this card out yet? I know that there's a lock on it so it can't be overclocked like that, but ATiTool handled that.

Now, what I find weird (I dunno why) is how it can go up with a core on 400 with no artifacts? A 9800 pro is something like 410. Am I doing something completely wrong or? Also, I don't really see much of an increase in that cube thing when setting the clock higher (avg 50).


----------



## sersalpha (Sep 8, 2004)

The core on a 9800 pro is 380/340. If your card is 256-bit and can handle 380/340, I would suggest flashing it to a 9800 Pro. If you take the HSF off of the card and look at the core you should see something like "R3_0" - this is your core type. What core do you have?


----------



## pablofrogo (Sep 8, 2004)

Don't listen to sersalpha, he's tired from posting excessively    Errr, you are talking about a 9600SE aren't you? Like it says in the title? Because you mentioned the 9800 for some reason...

If you have a 9600SE, flash to 9600, or 9600pro
If you have a 9800SE, check the pipelines work, and then leave it (if the pipes are broken), or flash to pro if they are not.


----------



## W1zzard (Sep 8, 2004)

trillex: the 9600 (and 9550) core can clock very high .. 400+ is common .. thats the reason why the clock lock is there .. to protect other market segments from those low cost cards


----------



## trillex (Sep 8, 2004)

Well, this card is a very low cost card (Sapphire Radeon 9600 SE 128 mb) and I have only heard bad stuff about it, so far. I just bought it cause I needed something new.

All it got is a heatsink on it but I got a case with 4 coolers (2 120 mms and 2 80s (I think)) so temperatur shouldn't be so hard. 

Now, about flashing, how do I do that? Can someone throw an url at me with some info on it (pretty hard would be nice since I'm a complete newbie to this)


----------



## sersalpha (Sep 8, 2004)

This might help. Just make sure that you get the appropriate bios. The general procedure should be the same.


----------



## 15th Warlock (Sep 9, 2004)

If your card has the RV360 core instead of the RV350, you might be able to flash it with a 9600XT BIOS.
But in order to do that you have to check the core itself by removing the heatsink, thus voiding the vidcard's warranty.  
Detailed instructions on how to Flash your BIOS, and a collection of BIOS images can be found here


----------



## trillex (Sep 9, 2004)

Just one last thing on this.

I did a Max Core search first but it never ever artifacts! It just locks up at different points during the search. First it locked up at 410, just now, 557! It's very weird and it's hard to find if it can even be overclocked. Would this be fixed if I grabbed another bios?

Max Mem works fine, but it just stays at 210 after 5 hours of "scanning", so I guess 200 would be an okay place to set it.


----------



## wazzledoozle (Sep 11, 2004)

My 9550's core just said "9550" no RV350 anywhere.


----------



## kRaZeD (Sep 11, 2004)

i doubt very much a 9550 would have a R350 core... as that is the core of the 9800


----------



## trillex (Sep 28, 2004)

Okay, I did some testing. Artifacts never appear when scanning after max core clock but it does in max mem. When searching for the max core clock it just crashes. Hangs up and everything.

The card is said Sapphire Radeon 9600SE 128MB.

64 bit Memory bus width
4 pipelines
Chip type is RV350. 

Well, stupidity is me. How can I proceed?


----------



## wazzledoozle (Sep 29, 2004)

trillex said:
			
		

> Okay, I did some testing. Artifacts never appear when scanning after max core clock but it does in max mem. When searching for the max core clock it just crashes. Hangs up and everything.
> 
> The card is said Sapphire Radeon 9600SE 128MB.
> 
> ...


Make sure you have the latest ATITool (0.0.22) and the latest softmod drivers. Both can be found on this website.


----------



## Overlord (Oct 11, 2004)

are u sure U have only 128mb?

I got the Hercules 9600se
default set to 325/203 (78/88 FPS) (85AVG)
currently running at  509.63/223.71( 101/110FPS) (106AVG)

Device ID: 4150
chip type: rv350
memory size: 256
memory bus width: 128
active pipelines: 4
Vendor ID: 0x1002
Checksum: 0xB00
ROM Description: ST M25P05
ROM type: serial
ROM ID: n/a
ROM size: 0x10000 (64kB)

Is it possible this big difference between the same 9600se serie?
I'll upload my bios if u guys want it.


And into what can I flash this?


----------



## Santa Maria (Oct 11, 2004)

overlord can je upload the bios
got the same card,so gonna try it


----------



## Overlord (Oct 11, 2004)

http://home.scarlet.be/~sm025847/hercules9600se510core225mem.bin


----------



## Santa Maria (Oct 12, 2004)

the core is now running @ 400mhz en the mem @ 255mhz


----------



## Overlord (Oct 12, 2004)

mmmmh, I thought I saved it with the new speeds.


----------



## Santa Maria (Oct 12, 2004)

my device id is not the same as yours, 

device id :4151
core :  RV350
active pipelines : 4

got around 25% FPS more,so thats nice
now gonna try a higher core and mem speed

core 420mhz
mem 260mhz

let you know how it runs


----------



## Santa Maria (Oct 12, 2004)

Core @ 425 Mhz   / normal 325Mhz
Mem @ 260 Mhz   / normal 199Mhz

Now running for some time
Played some games and no artifacts

run 3dmark 2003 and 2005 
no artifacts there also

will do some more tests to see how it go's


----------



## Santa Maria (Oct 12, 2004)

Core @ 445mhz
Mem @ 265mhz

Done some tests (3dmark '03-'05) 
no problems found
scans ok
Now running for 2 hours @ this speed

now i get almost 35% more power out of my 9600SE


----------



## Santa Maria (Oct 14, 2004)

Conclusion:

The 9600se is a good oc card   

----------------------------------------------
Core Speed:  

Normal: 325 Mhz  Now running @ 445 Mhz   

----------------------------------------------
Mem Speed

Normal: 199 Mhz Now running @ 260 Mhz    
----------------------------------------------

Got 600 Pnts more in 3dmark 2003
Running with this speed for 2 days now with no problems.


----------



## mavrick (Oct 17, 2004)

*Asus 9600se*

SANTA MARIA:

I just bought this card today (ASUS 9600SE).

What do I need to do to successfully overclock this card? what software/mods do I need to install?

I am very new at this and wonder if you can help me out?


----------



## wazzledoozle (Oct 17, 2004)

9600SE is not a good oc'r, the memory bus is only 64 bit. Get a 9550, 128 bit memory bus usually, and same core.


----------



## Santa Maria (Oct 17, 2004)

for the price ,this card is a good oc card.
the mem you can't do mutch with it,but the gpu you can 
oc it a lot.


----------



## Santa Maria (Oct 17, 2004)

mavrick said:
			
		

> SANTA MARIA:
> 
> I just bought this card today (ASUS 9600SE).
> 
> ...



I can help you with it,you can add me to your msn


----------



## zealot`grr (Oct 17, 2004)

moved the thread to the overclocking forum


----------



## mavrick (Oct 17, 2004)

WazzleDoozle,

I was looking at the 9550 video card but the guys at the store told me that the 9600 SE card was better, newer chipset etc plus they mentioned the ASUS board was very good. The only thing I was curious about was the 64 bit vs 128 bit. I know it's not a major card but I wasn't looking at spending a fortune...just wanted to upgrade my Geforce4 MX 420 64mb card to a newer card like this 9600 SE 128mb card.

Unfortunately my computer has limitations already when it comes to video cards....2 year old computer and sheesh it's already out dated in technology.


Santa Maria...thanks for your reply...I'll contact you soon.

Mavrick


----------



## scheidl (Oct 23, 2004)

I have a 9600XT and it is running the RV360 core, does that sound right. Stock it comes with 500mhz core and 300mhzDDR memory 128?


----------



## wazzledoozle (Oct 24, 2004)

mavrick said:
			
		

> WazzleDoozle,
> 
> I was looking at the 9550 video card but the guys at the store told me that the 9600 SE card was better, newer chipset etc plus they mentioned the ASUS board was very good. The only thing I was curious about was the 64 bit vs 128 bit. I know it's not a major card but I wasn't looking at spending a fortune...just wanted to upgrade my Geforce4 MX 420 64mb card to a newer card like this 9600 SE 128mb card.
> 
> ...



The 9550 has the same exact chipset as the 9600SE, dont listen to those retarded sales clerks. The 64 bit and 128 bit thing is the memory bus, meaning how wide the lanes are for the data to travel between the chipset and the memory. This has a huge impact on performance. Go with a 9550, but make sure its 128 bit (most are). A 128 bit 9550 will outperform a 64 bit 9600SE. And overclocked, most 9550's can reach 9600 pro/xt speeds without new cooling systems. All 9550 can reach 9600 speeds.


Also, the 9550 shouldnt cost any more or much more than a 9600SE, I payed 99.99 USD$ for my 128 bit powercolor 9550.


----------

